# Charlie - corgi x



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Charlie 
Breed: Corgi X
Sex: Male
Age: 6



History & Recommendations:

More suitable for: Adult couples, single adult owners or families with children over the age of thirteen

Likes: Lots of long walks, fuss and attention, playing

Would benefit from: 
Not being left alone for long periods of time
Basic Training
Lots of exercise 
An active owner 
Lots of fuss and attention

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

*UPDATE:*
Charlie is still residing at HULA Animal Rescue and looking for a forever home


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Charlie is still looking for a forever home 

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Charlie has now found a forever home :thumbup:

HULA Animal Rescue


----------

